# The History of RC



## NHRCRACER (Oct 23, 2002)

Your help is needed. Check out this work in progress on the history of our hobby. Again, it's a work in progress. Even more important, your input is a must. This will be used in _RC Car Action_, so please speak up and post your input on the article.


----------



## Watchman (May 19, 2009)

Only "offroad"? 

What about 1/12 and 1/8 scale along with Associated, BoLink, Parma, MRP,Delta to name a few..


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

before the elec. cars there was nitro on-road made up of mostly AE 1/12 [.049]
and 1/8 scale pan type cars, 
i think the goldden age of off-road started with the AE rc10


----------



## NHRCRACER (Oct 23, 2002)

Watchman said:


> Only "offroad"?
> 
> What about 1/12 and 1/8 scale along with Associated, BoLink, Parma, MRP,Delta to name a few..


On-road is just as important as off-road and more is being added.


----------



## T Tom (Jun 5, 2009)

Very large minded title for a small segment of the RC car world.


----------



## NHRCRACER (Oct 23, 2002)

A lot has been added based on the input I have received. I'm sure a lot more will also be added.

Please check it out here and keep the input coming.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

when did AE come out with the 0.49 cox powered 1/12 pan car?
I think it came out before the electic rc12E


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

what about dirt oval .. and the oldest RC club in the USA... 34 years ... cdrcracing.com .. still up and running strong 
carpet then moved to dirt oval racing.. indoor out door tracks racing all year around .. 
they raced a many pan cars and b2 and b3 so on .. they ran it all and made it if not out there.. 

the forgotton racing.. based off the old AE RC10 buggy ..


Club History here

enjoy some of the pictures also track n cars and so on ..


----------

